
Apple faces patent suits over iTunes Store, Safari, Mac OS X - tca
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/05/apple-faces-patent-suits-over-itunes-store-safari-mac-os-x.ars?utm_source=microblogging&utm_medium=arstch&utm_term=Main%20Account&utm_campaign=microblogging
======
DLWormwood
Why did the headline single out just Apple? The article text mentions that
much of rest of the tech industry is being targeted (that is, named as co-
defendants) by this case, and the same outfit has a sister case filed against
retailers.

------
sigzero
I hate patents. I hate patent trolls even more.

------
protomyth
once again, filed in the Eastern District of Texas

~~~
tzs
So? EDT isn't particularly favorable to plaintiffs. That's just a dumb
internet myth.

EDT is picked by plaintiffs because (1) there's not much crime in EDT, and (2)
because it has handled many patent suits in the past, it has many judges
familiar with patent litigation (patent litigation is complex, and if you
don't have a judge familiar with it, it will be very painful and slow for all
parties involved).

The lack of crime in EDT is important because criminal cases get priority. If
you try a patent suit (or any kind of civil suit) in a district that is
flooded with criminal cases, your case drags on forever waiting for court
time.

~~~
protomyth
<http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/24/business/24ward.html?_r=1> -"patent holders
win 78 percent of the time, compared with an average of 59 percent nationwide"

I wonder if the stats still hold in 2010, but in 2006 it sure seems not to be
a myth.

~~~
tzs
Top five are Northern District of Texas, Middle District of Florida, District
of Nevada, District of Delaware, and District of Oregon.

[http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2010/05/patent-litigation-
fo...](http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2010/05/patent-litigation-forum-
shopping.html)

